# Finding a breeder



## Sotnos (Aug 10, 2015)

This maybe strange, but I would like to find a breeder who matches dog's personalities with that of the new owners. I don't want to just randomly pick a puppy, but have it matched to my laid back loving personality. Does that make sense?
So I was wondering if any of you experienced GSD owners know of any breeders who place dogs in this manner?

Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Or you can find a breeder who breeds for calmness and has more mellow dogs. Some of a dog's temperament is genetic. Some of the calmness you see in adult dogs is also due to owner handling as puppies.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Most good breeders do their best to match the puppy with the right handler/owner. Give us a bit more information about your goals for the pup (pet, active pet, family member, sport, etc), if you have any other preferences and if you want breeders in your area.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

All my pups are loving. What else ya got?


----------

